# Elusive Van Conversion



## Greggy (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello,

I'm still looking for a suitable panel van conversion and now considering there may be life outside VW vans as we just can't find what we're looking for.

We're now considering Devon Limousin (Renault), La Strada Pronto (Ford) and Auto-Sleeper Duetto (Ford) among some others.

Our requirements are not too great, a medium sized high top panel van with side and rear access, insulated for year round use with comfortable bed and lounging as time is spent in the van. Prefer a fixed loo but porta okay, shower or no shower, good storage, on board heating and three way fridge, min two burner cooker and mini oven as most meals made in the van (lucky me). 

There is a list of other preferences, some I could live without - maybe I'm being too fussy as we've been looking for a replacement for our Auto-Sleeper VW Trident for some time, we do want another layout, lounging/bed front and business end rear.

I'd be delighted to hear from those with the above mentioned vans or any other suggestions and I must add we are lucky to have this dilemma.

Cheers,

Greg.


----------



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

The first ones to come to my mind would be Murvi Morello, Horizons Unlimited Innovation or if you still like VW, Bilbos Lezan.

The Murvi probably offers the most lounging space, Horizons also have a versatile seating space as does the Lezan - all these offer more than one seating layout.

Within the next few days I'll be posting some photos of the current Morello on our blog.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Check out NuVenture Motorhomes, Seven Stars Rd, Wigan. They will build whatever you want into a van of your choice. You will be in charge of what you want to spend. I designed my own van interior they built it for me and I am extremely happy with it. If you want further info, pm me.
viator


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Greg,

You might like to have a look at this link
http://www.sussexcaravancentre.co.uk/HTMS/used motorhomes.htm for a Cavarno which has virtually all you list and more. BTW there's also a nice looking VW based '99 Compass Calypso below it on the page.

The Innovation which is a cousin to the Cavarno has the same seats/lounge but no oven and only a loo room without shower. It also has a smaller compressor type fridge. Instead of all that it has a nearly 6ft wide by 2ft deep by 3ft plus high storage area across the back.

HTH

Andy


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Andy
Some good vans on that site-wish I lived closer.
Liked the look of the Rimor at the end, though it doesn't give the length.
Paul


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

oldenstar said:


> Hi Andy
> Some good vans on that site-wish I lived closer.
> Liked the look of the Rimor at the end, though it doesn't give the length.
> Paul


Yeah, it's not a model name that I've heard before.

I do like the look of that Calypso, the VW front seems to suit it. The upholstery certainly dates it though and like most coachbuilts it's bound to be too big for our drive.

Andy


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Have you considered the Adria Twin?

Please see Adria website 
here.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Greggy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm still looking for a suitable panel van conversion and now considering there may be life outside VW vans as we just can't find what we're looking for.
> 
> ...


Greg Murvi have brought out a medium wheel base on their Morello, it was at the NEC, it might well be worth looking at....

Carol


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> Hi Andy
> Some good vans on that site-wish I lived closer.
> Liked the look of the Rimor at the end, though it doesn't give the length.
> Paul


Hi Paul,

There is a similar van to the Rimor for sale at Campbells Caravans, Preston Branch. (sorry not sure how to post a link.) It is a Ahorn TF620, which is from memory built by same. I'll just consult my library, for a min, the TF620 is 20ft2in similar to the Rimor Katamarano 4 and also the Kentucky Camp Camargue. Hope this helps.

Dawn.


----------



## Greggy (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello Again, 

Yes we do like Murvi conversions although the Morello is just a bit long, not much over 18 feet would be good and I'd still need to move the fence, and dare I say without offending anyone it's on a Fiat which I'm not too keen on, I've read quite a few poor reports about the quality of them although I am trying to keep an open mind and see that most converters are using it. 

Bilbos Lezan was a contender but with a 1.9 litre 105 BHP engine as standard and some other dislikes, it seems a bit overpriced although Devon's Sundowner which has a similar layout, is still in the running - only the question of how good it is for lounging has to be checked out - I will look at Horizons though. I'll also check out NuVenture but the Calypso is a Coach Built - nice, but that's out. 

We did look at the Adria Twin but with the fixed bed, it didn't do it for us and again I'm a bit wary of Fiat - tell me different though I am prepared to listen. 

We did like the look and price of the Trigano Tribute (yes I know it's on a Fiat) but reading all the posts on this site kind of put us off although maybe the newer Triganos have had the issues addressed, again I'd like to hear. 

Thanks to you all for the contributions, any more suggestions welcomed. 

Greg.

PS

Yes Carol I see Murvi have re-introduced the Piccolo - but it's a Fiat - someone tell me they're great vans.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
See the Cavarno 2 has been mentioned. You may want to look at our site (or you may not) - http://www.ryanandmel.com/ourvan.htm 
This details cavarno 2.
Anyway - does this meet your requirements?

- Medium size: Yes - though small. Small enough to fit into a normal carpark space. We've added a back box as we plan to tour for "months" in the not to distant future
- High top with side/back access: Yes - (though not from back with bikes on rack!
- Insulated: Well enough. We've camped in snow with no problems - admiteddly on hookup - but last week (not quite freezing) heater was off overnight. If you arent on hookup it has a heater (gas - diesel optional), but this will kill batteries for the fan.
- Fixed loo and shower: Yes. Not the biggest - but we use the shower a fair amount.
- Good storage: VERY. We've never actually filled it to the brim!! But as mentioned, made backbox for "month" tours.
- Oven/grill/4-ring hob/fridge/small freezer/kitchen sink: Yes

Quality is very good. Loads of extras compared to others.

If you can see one in the flesh it does set a benchmark for others.

It is small though - so you have to be agile!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> We did like the look and price of the Trigano Tribute (yes I know it's on a Fiat) but reading all the posts on this site kind of put us off although maybe the newer Triganos have had the issues addressed, again I'd like to hear.


Hi Greg
Well I'm here to tell you that IMHO the Fiat IS a great van.
We bought a Tribute 550 new, collecting it last April. We have since done just under 9000 miles, England, Wales, Top of Scotland, and down thru France to the Med..
It has behaved impeccably, averaging around 32mpg at 60mph.
Yes the seats are high, but we bought 2 cheap footstools-the reversed cab seats are always the most comfortable anyway- and I reversed the toilet door because it irritated me.
Had the recalls done last month so it now has an engine cover etc., though the water ingress problem was not a big issue with our van.
It is just under 18ft long, can be parked easily in most places, and draws lots of envious looks.
We love it and are only changing it because after a month away at a time we decided we needed a fixed bed, plus the wife has an illness which could mean she needs to stay in bed some days.
I made sure our new van is on a Fiat and with the same engine as the Tribute.
So look at the price, compare the specs with its competition, and keep an open mind.
There are one or two other 550 owners on here (Jacobite?) etc and I don't think we have had the problems and grouses associated with the bigger 650-all seem happy.
HTH
Paul


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> There is a similar van to the Rimor for sale at Campbells Caravans, Preston Branch. (sorry not sure how to post a link.) It is a Ahorn TF620, which is from memory built by same. I'll just consult my library, for a min, the TF620 is 20ft2in similar to the Rimor Katamarano 4 and also the Kentucky Camp Camargue. Hope this helps.


Hi Dawn, and thanks
Methinks Preston is even further from me than Sussex, give or take, but I will have a look at Campbells site.
It is academic really as our new van should be here in a week or so, but it is always good to look at some (cheaper) alternatives if we are let down.
Regards from sunny (today anyway) Devon
Paul


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Have you seen the Westphalia Big Nugget ? Look at Roy Wood Transits website.

Smick


----------

